
Find the right cable on Amazon, wast no time - anekdote
http://www.kble.io
======
herbst
Cool idea also nice execution. One suggestion tho, when i read the article i
instantly thought that i could need a colorful RJ45 and a audio jack to
red/white audio. I was honestly a little disappointed that is only about USB
of which i have thousands laying around anyway.

